# WiFi turning off by itself



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Got my sgs3 Sunday and when I got home turned on WiFi and started playing with it I notice that I lose network for a second after about 15 mins and my WiFi icon on the status bar disappear but network comes back on .. but in settings it is greyed out and I can't turn it off then back on till I reboot 0_o...thought maybe after I rooted and flash AOKP it would be fixed but no! I'm on T-Mobile and AOKP..so is it a bad WiFi driver or...? Any ideas?


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

I had that issue stock out be box I think it's a bug that will be fixed with a ota. Although using NoSypmpathys decodex system seemed to help a bit. I suggest using WiFi fix from the market . It works great.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't have problem with it coming on but it just becomes unresponsive and sits there doing nothing. Overall it is horribly slow. I was loading some stuff on my old Bolt last night and it crazy how bad the S3 wifi is compared to it. Hope it gets fixed soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

dirtydroidx said:


> I had that issue stock out be box I think it's a bug that will be fixed with a ota. Although using NoSypmpathys decodex system seemed to help a bit. I suggest using WiFi fix from the market . It works great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


WiFi fix seems to help

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------

